# Non-dairy, high calorie foods for a toddler...???



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Help... xposted to nutritious eating

A mommy in another community I frequent is being bullied to stop bfing because her 1yo has only gained 2oz. in 3 months with no significant increase in physical activity. She's rightfully concerned, but doesn't want to stop bfing.

Looking for help on high fat/calorie foods for a toddler to help her put on weight...!?!?

TIA


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

avocado
nut butters on crackers or sandwiches, whichever her 12 mo old can handle
macadamia nuts (if s/he can handle them, they are very soft nuts)
dates
adding flax oil to rice or anything babe likes
coconut milk smoothies/popsicles

I also would take the watchful, but not worried approach, its not that abnormal for a child to level off and not gain at that age for a while. My ds actually lost 1 lb or more between 12-14 mo due to illness, and then took a loooong time to regain. Thankfully our ped took the above approach and my ds is a petite but perfect 4 yo now, having followed "the curve" (albeit at 4%) since age 2.5.
HTH


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

There is a wonderful whole wheat pasta with flax meal and you could put some nut butter or nut cheese on top! My sister is vegan and she says almond cheese is very good! If you're not a veg you could give her some chicken or even beef.

I agree with the watchful and not worried approach. DD only gained a few oz. between three and six months. Our ped advised us to incorporate more fat into her diet. She is a healthy 16 month old now! We gave her a lot of avacados and whole milk yogurt and cheese! She loves flax meal and try to sneak it into anything I can!


----------



## Curious (Jan 4, 2002)

If her pediatrician is concerned, she may bring to his attention that in the latest edition of Nelson's Pediatrics (the Bible), it says that breastfed babies/toddlers fall off the growth curves and that this is normal. I think it's page 163, but I'm not sure.

Wish I'd had that ammunition when Dd went through this!


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks so much ladies... VERY much!


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

Falafel! My toddler loves it, and chickpeas are high in iron. Pan frying in one inch of healthy oil (I use olive + canola) really adds calories. You can make tiny ones for tiny hands. It's hard to think of frying anything as healthy, tho. Cream top whole milk yogurt rather than non-fat. We put a little flaxseed oil on everything, too. She can also add eggs to any casserole or sauce, as long as she acclimates the egg so as not to curdle it.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

Oops, missed the non dairy part!


----------

